# Iowa Midwife Charged with Class D Felony.



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

Iowans for Childbirth Options
Action Alert

Quote:

Eastern Iowa Certified Professional Midwife, Melanie Moore, is facing class D Felony charges for practicing medicine without a license. Iowans for Childbirth Options is mobilizing in her support. Please join our e-mail list to learn more about this issue!


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

-ity bump bump


----------



## moonbeem (Sep 7, 2006)

what's the story? why is Ms Moore being charged? I didn't see an article about this on you link....i'm probably overlooking it..where is it?


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

There currently isn't a "story" to link to. Melanie Moore is being prosecuted for practising medicine without a license. The charges stem from a case that was already investigated once where she was found not copable for the death of an infant that was born.

The state of Iowa is currently investigating Melanie Moore, and other local midwives have recieved indictments, or are expected to recieve them soon.

HERE is a link to the action alert page for Iowans for Childbirth Options. That page also contains a link to her legal defense fund.


----------

